#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Asthma: Bronchiale Thermoplastie erweitert Atemwege >

## aerzteblatt.de

Hamilton/Kanada - Die bronchoskopische Applikation von Wärmeenergie kann bei Patienten mit schwerem Asthma die Atemwege langfristig erweitern. In einer randomisierten Studie im New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM 2007; 356: 1327-1337) hielt die ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

